# ISO lemonade recipe



## SurvivorGirl

Does anyone have a really great recpie for lemonaid?
I have tried variouse ones, but none of them are just right

thx!


----------



## Katie H

Try this one.  You can tinker with it to adjust the tartness/sweetness of it by changing the sugar amount.  Steeping the thin lemon slices extracts the lemon oil in the peel and imparts a nice lemony flavor.

*KATIE’S LEMONADE*​ (Serves 6)
​       1 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice, including pulp (remove seeds)
  ¾ cup granulated sugar
  4 cups spring water
  2 lemons

  Slice one of the lemons very, very thin (seeds removed) and set aside.  In a small saucepan, combine the sugar and ¾ cup of the water.  Stir over medium heat until the sugar dissolves and you are left with a simple syrup.  Remove from heat and stir in the thinly sliced lemon.  Cover and refrigerate until fully chilled.

  To serve, strain the chilled lemon syrup into a large pitcher, add the lemon juice, remaining water and the second lemon that has been cut into ¼-inch slices.  Stir well and pour over ice.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Thx! i have to go get lemons now!


----------



## StirBlue

Besides Lemon-Lime, I am sure there are other variations of Lemonade.  It may be a combination of three or more fruits.  Maybe it's some sort of lemon todie with mint.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

i'v also seen lemon with orange/grapefruit/lime and of course grenadene!!


----------



## legend_018

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> Thx! i have to go get lemons now!



Let me know if you make it and how it turns out. I love lemonaide. The store ones are so sugary though.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Let me know if you make it and how it turns out. I love lemonaide. The store ones are so sugary though.


there no way that i wouldn't make it The lemons are already on the shopping list i'll definetly get back to you asap!
i'm so craving lemonade at the mo'!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Katie E said:
			
		

> combine the sugar and ¾ cup of the water.  Stir over medium heat until the sugar dissolves and you are left with a simple syrup.


I don't recall making a simple syrup, but i've seen them made on tv, and they all tend to say that your not to stir the sugar and water, only to swirl it, it apparently prevents chrystalization. 
Are you supposed to stir this one or swirl it? what do you do? Thx!


----------



## Katie H

All I do is to heat the sugar and water enough to allow the sugar to begin to melt.  Then I use a spoon to stir until I no longer feel the grittiness of the sugar on the bottom of the pan.  By then I have a nice sugar syrup.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Katie E said:
			
		

> All I do is to heat the sugar and water enough to allow the sugar to begin to melt.  Then I use a spoon to stir until I no longer feel the grittiness of the sugar on the bottom of the pan.  By then I have a nice sugar syrup.


ahh, thx for clearing that up


----------



## CherryRed

I keep coming back to this thread. It's making me really want lemonade, but I have no ingredients on hand at the moment. I'll be trying this recipe very soon!


----------



## legend_018

well I was at the market this mornign and saw a bag of lemons. I couldn't help myself. I'm making it now. The only difficulty was the following: I have a tool that allows you to squeeze out the juice, but it keeps the pulp and seed away. So after doing that, it was hard to cut the pulp out. Other than that, i'm looking forward to trying it later. I have my syrup cooling in the refrigerator.


----------



## YT2095

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> i'v also seen lemon with orange/grapefruit/lime and of course grenadene!!



I think that may have answered the question I was going to ask, I`ve seen Pink Lemonade, I wondered what made it Pink?

I assume it`s the addition of Grenadine/Pomagranite that does it


----------



## legend_018

WOW, I might just end up drinking the whole thing in one day. ha ha.
I probably could of let it sit in the refrigerator longer, but I couldn't help myself. My husband doesn't like things too lemony...so I didn't cut up that last lemon that you cut into wedges at the end. but it's sooooooo good. I know it's not a hot summery day other there, but believe me, I'll be making this on a hot summer day when that day comes. Well I have to go, I have to go to the refrigerator and pour myself just one more glass.


----------



## legend_018

Katie E said:
			
		

> To serve, strain the chilled lemon syrup into a large pitcher, add the lemon juice, remaining water and the second lemon that has been cut into ¼-inch slices.  Stir well and pour over ice.



oh coocoo, I forgot to strain it. I just mixed it all in with the sliced lemons.


----------



## Caine

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I think that may have answered the question I was going to ask, I`ve seen Pink Lemonade, I wondered what made it Pink?
> 
> I assume it`s the addition of Grenadine/Pomagranite that does it


 
No, it's actually a shot of grape juice.


----------



## licia

or maraschino cherries or juice can do that too.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I don't know, I've seen Grenadene before!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I just tried the lemonade and mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!
it's very good! I didn't add in the last lemon in as wedges, yet rather as just more juice (which worked well)!
I will definatly be making this again!!


----------



## Katie H

Told ja!  Glad you liked it.  Nice and lemony, isn't it?  Good with the pulp, too.


----------



## legend_018

I ended up making it 2 days in a row. I visited a friend yesterday and brought some over since it was such a nice day. It goes fast!!! and it's very very yummy.


----------



## legend_018

*something went wrong*

Unless I accidently did something wrong, I needed to double the recipe so I did. I even put a little less sugar when I was doubling it. but than when it was all done it was very sugary. It wasn't like that when I made one batch. hmmmm. I ended splitting it into 2 containors and I must of added at least 4 cups of water to one containor and a few cups to the other.


----------



## Recipe4Living

*Watermelon Lemonade*

You'll love what a little watermelon can do for homemade lemonade.


*Ingredients*

1 1/2 lb. Seedless watermelon chunks 
2 C. Cold water or ice cubes 
3/4 C. Sugar or to taste 
2 Limes, juice of 
2 Lemons, juice of

*Directions*

Combine half of all the ingredients together in blender container. Blend on low until smooth; strain through fine mesh strainer. Repeat with remaining ingredients. Stir two batches together in pitcher. Serve over ice if cold water was used.


----------



## college_cook

I always make my lemonade like they do at the county fair, shaken up and very simple.

I'm estimating here: but I would say 1 lemon per 16 oz glass, perhaps 2T of sugar, enough ice to mostly fill your glass, and enough water to meet the top of the ice in  your glass.  I squeeze the juice into the the glass, and then drop the peel in.  Add ice, water, and sugar, cover your glass with a tight fitting lid and give it all you've got!


----------



## alexbrown

These are few links for Perfect Lemonade Recipe... Check out
http: // findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0820/is_2001_July/ai_75657426
www. elise.com/recipes/archives/000479perfect_lemonade.php
http: // answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080203212820AAAB2NL
www. foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_28464,00.html


----------



## simplicity

college_cook said:


> I always make my lemonade like they do at the county fair, shaken up and very simple.
> 
> I'm estimating here: but I would say 1 lemon per 16 oz glass, perhaps 2T of sugar, enough ice to mostly fill your glass, and enough water to meet the top of the ice in your glass. I squeeze the juice into the the glass, and then drop the peel in. Add ice, water, and sugar, cover your glass with a tight fitting lid and give it all you've got!


 
I make mine similar to this.  Don't use the peel but sometimes I add pulp.  Never had a problem with the sugar dissolving.


----------

